# The Paralympics.



## Chris Hobson (Sep 4, 2021)

Since I have been a slightly reluctant hero when it comes to inspiring people to do physical challenges, I thought that I should give the Paralympians a shout. Liz and myself have been watching the events and I have to say that I feel humbled by these people. Yes I have a disability of sorts but my problem is shown to be pretty insignificant in comparison with what these people have to deal with. When I watch the sight impaired athletes on tandem cycles I'm reminded that I was beaten by the blind guy at the Outlaw Triathlon.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 4, 2021)

Yes! - and teaches the rest of us such a lot about the differing types of disabilities that others have.  I'm in awe of 'good'  athletes anyway and am glued to the Olympics, Commonwealth and national games anyway, almost whatever sport it happens to be.  We were holidaying on an aire in southern France a few years back and the local triathlon changeover area was on a carpark nearby - well remember those around us thinking we'd gone potty when we went forth to cheer them on.


----------

